# [SOLVED] Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

A few weeks ago I turned on my computer to find that I was looking at a screen split into six (pictured below). I could only turn on the computer in safe mode. I searched the internet on another computer for solutions but the ones I found required access the advanced BIOS settings on the computer which I can't access. I also tried to update the BIOS on my computer but that didn't work either. I ended up going to a computer repair shop and they replaced the graphics card - it worked like a dream. A week later, I turned on the computer and what do I see? The split screens again! I was so annoyed. Surlely the graphics card can't have broken in one week... I really want to know if there is another solution to my problem. I dont want to buy another graphics card at all costs. I would rather buy a new laptop.

My laptop is originally windows vista but I replaced it with windows 7. After I installed windows 7 I did have to reinstall many of the drivers... Don't know if that had an effect on it.

Computer specifications:
HP Pavillion dv6000
Graphics by nvidia purevideo hd


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

Find out exactly what graphics card they installed. Try uninstalling, then reinstalling the graphics drivers needed for your OS and card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

That laptop uses Onbaord Graphics. What precisely was replaced in the shop and what drivers were used? There are no Windows 7 drivers available from the manufacturer for that particular laptop so I assume some generic drivers were used and that is probably the cause of the problem.
Reinstalling Vista and the proper drivers would, in all likelihood, resolve your problem.


----------



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

Ok, I will try and see if that fixes the problem... Not sure what they replaced the card with at the shop. Will try and find out. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

From the info I find for that particular laptop, there is no dedicated card which is whay I questioned what the shop actually did.
It uses a graphics chip integrated onto the Mobo.
Using drivers for any OEM unit from any other source than the manufacturer's site commonly causes problems.


----------



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

It seems as if they replaced the card with a 'standard' VGA card or something like that which is not all that very helpful. I have tried to reinstall vista but the computer is not booting into the recovery discs. I have reinstalled the current drivers and whatnot
What I would really like to know is why when I initially boot up the computer the screen is divided because how does windows seven not being compatible with the video card have anything to do with what occurs when I start up computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

Again, the info I find for that model shows Onboard Graphics and no dedicated graphics card. That makes me wonder what the shop actually did. They should be more than wiling to tell you, in detail, what was actually done to the unit while in their possession.
Is the optical drive set as first boot device in the Bios?
If any hardware has been changed, the Recovery Discs may not work.
Not having the proper drivers installed can cause any number of problems.
Try connecting the laptop to an external monitor and see what happens.


----------



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Laptop screen divided into six mini screens - graphics card problem?*

Thanks for the help Tyree

My problem is solved now.
I realised my laptop was still under warranty from the shop. I took it back to them and they did what they did before and I installed the proper drivers and all is working well.


----------

